# Upgraded Solarforce L2P - Now Comes In Four Colors



## don.gwapo (Aug 14, 2011)

Lovely new colors: Dull Black, Grey, Desert Yellow and Blue





Dull Black





Grey





Blue





Desert Yellow





New tailcap, up to 3A.

Here are the upgraded specs:

1. Mil-spec type III hard-anodized surface with remarkably enhanced anti-wearing and anti-erosion ability, and hence durability.

2. Special coating to the electrical conducting surface for enhanced conductivity and anti-erosion ability.

3. Upgraded switch part (able to withstand up to 3A current).


----------



## Lightdadark (Aug 14, 2011)

:wow: Where?


----------



## don.gwapo (Aug 14, 2011)

Coming soon! .


----------



## brandocommando (Aug 14, 2011)

I will be grabbing some of those blue ones for sure...

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## don.gwapo (Aug 14, 2011)

Solarforce upgraded all of their L2 line-up. 

L2, L2M - now have higher amp taicaps, more aggressive knurlings, the anodizing is much better, they sport serial numbers now and lastly, they tweak the styling a bit.

Way to go Solarforce.


----------



## brandocommando (Aug 14, 2011)

Are they still reverse clickies?


----------



## hellokitty[hk] (Aug 14, 2011)

don.gwapo said:


> Solarforce upgraded all of their L2 line-up.
> 
> L2, L2M - now have higher amp taicaps, more aggressive knurlings, the anodizing is much better, they sport serial numbers now and lastly, they tweak the styling a bit.
> 
> Way to go Solarforce.


How is the anodizing different?


----------



## Norm (Aug 14, 2011)

don.gwapo said:


> They sport serial numbers now.


Haven't they always had serial #s? Both of mine do. It's a shame there's no RED.
Norm

EDIT: What's your Solarforce L2P serial number?


----------



## richpalm (Aug 14, 2011)

Sweet! Not to mention that solarforce.hk completely revamped their website and it looks/runs nice!

Rich


----------



## don.gwapo (Aug 15, 2011)

hellokitty[hk] said:


> How is the anodizing different?


 
As you can see on the photo's below, the upgraded version's anodizing is better than the shiny anodizing it has before.





Original L2





New L2





Original L2M





New L2M



Norm said:


> Haven't they always had serial #s? Both of mine do. It's a shame there's no RED.
> Norm
> EDIT: What's your Solarforce L2P serial number?


 
Yes, L2P have S/N but L2 & L2M now have S/N which they don't have before.
Wish they included Red also coz it's my wife's favorite color. 



brandocommando said:


> Are they still reverse clickies?


Yes, the latest L2, L2M, L2P is still reverse clickies.



richpalm said:


> Sweet! Not to mention that solarforce.hk completely revamped their website and it looks/runs nice!
> Rich


 
Agree, their revamped website is much better than before.


----------



## Toohotruk (Aug 15, 2011)

WOW!! That was my only complaint about my L2M...the knurling is too mild, and it is a lot more slick feeling than I normally like, so this newer version should be sweet! :naughty:


----------



## Zeruel (Aug 15, 2011)

Great. That's how all manufacturers should be, to constantly improve their products.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Aug 15, 2011)

That blue looks pretty cool. If there was a blue S9 as well, I'd be all over it


----------



## Norm (Aug 15, 2011)

don.gwapo said:


> As you can see on the photo and the photo below, the upgraded version anodizing is better than the shiny anodizing it has before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
The thread title says L2P but you are confusing things by comparing with L2 a completely different light.
Norm


----------



## Blitzwing (Aug 15, 2011)

This is NOT what I needed to see.....


----------



## don.gwapo (Aug 15, 2011)

Norm said:


> The thread title says L2P but you are confusing things by comparing with L2 a completely different light.
> Norm


My bad, the photo is in response to hellokitty[hk] comparing the anodizing of the original L2, L2M to the upgraded ones.


----------



## don.gwapo (Aug 15, 2011)

Blitzwing said:


> This is NOT what I needed to see.....


Me as well. . Already looking forward on the blue and dessert yellow. .


----------



## ^Gurthang (Aug 16, 2011)

Very nice looking hosts. Love the look of the Desert yellow. Now if only SF will produce bezels and tailcaps in matching colors.


----------



## Chicago X (Aug 16, 2011)

^Gurthang said:


> ........Now if only SF will produce bezels and tailcaps in matching colors.


 
+1 on that.

I would also love to see a RED and SILVER version.

Then we could do a budget USA 6p clone. :thumbsup:


----------



## don.gwapo (Aug 16, 2011)

Coloured L2P's will be available September and they are trying to install a forward clicky. (To be confirmed if this would be successful).


----------



## funkychateau (Aug 16, 2011)

Are the bodies currently on their Solarforce-Sales web site already equipped with the higher-current switches?


----------



## Shermanator (Aug 16, 2011)

Kind of off topic, but I'd rather not start a new thread:

Is there a list of all the drop-ins that are compatible with the L2 and L2P?

They have really spiked my interest, as they are so customizable.


----------



## Norm (Aug 16, 2011)

Shermanator said:


> Is there a list of all the drop-ins that are compatible with the L2 and L2P?


P60 sized led drop-ins (part 3) 
Norm


----------



## Blitzwing (Aug 17, 2011)

funkychateau said:


> Are the bodies currently on their Solarforce-Sales web site already equipped with the higher-current switches?


 
Dunno about the others, but my L2T came with a 3A switch.


----------



## seahunt (Aug 18, 2011)

How does one tell differences?


----------



## Blitzwing (Aug 19, 2011)

I only noticed because I pulled the actual switch apart to put a GITD switch rubber in and saw that the switch had "3A" on it.


----------



## Erzengel (Aug 19, 2011)

brandocommando said:


> Are they still reverse clickies?


 
Today I received my L2P in black. It has the new switch, which is still a reverse clicky.


----------



## xtal (Aug 19, 2011)

That blue does look fantastic. I'm also on board with a matching bezel request, though I doubt that it will be a priority for them.


----------



## don.gwapo (Aug 19, 2011)

Erzengel said:


> Today I received my L2P in black. It has the new switch, which is still a reverse clicky.


Where did you get your's?


----------



## Erzengel (Aug 20, 2011)

I ordered it from solarforce-sales, order was shipped on August, 3rd.
Yesterday I noticed, that the battrey tube of the newer lights is three milimeter shorter than before, it has the same length like the L2T host.


----------



## Xacto (Aug 20, 2011)

Erzengel said:


> I ordered it from solarforce-sales, order was shipped on August, 3rd.
> Yesterday I noticed, that the battrey tube of the newer lights is three milimeter shorter than before, it has the same length like the L2T host.


 
Thanks for the info. I wonder if that has any effects on the Lego-ability with Surefire parts / switches etc. Of course the springs of the switch and the dropin surely will compensate those 3mm, but nonetheless it makes me wonder.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Norm (Sep 5, 2011)

Xacto said:


> Of course the springs of the switch and the dropin surely will compensate those 3mm, but nonetheless it makes me wonder.
> Cheers
> Thorsten


I think you'll find the original L2P was a bit too long when using unprotected batteries.
Norm


----------



## don.gwapo (Sep 7, 2011)

Norm said:


> I think you'll find the original L2P was a bit too long when using unprotected batteries.
> Norm


No wonder most of my unprotected batteries don't work on my original L2P before. Hope this new shorter L2P will do so that I can use my unpreotected batteries.


----------



## OCD (Sep 7, 2011)

> I think you'll find the original L2P was a bit too long when using unprotected batteries.
> Norm



What would be considered an "original" L2P? 

I have one, SN A2221, I bough 11 months ago in which all I have is salvaged laptop cells for (Sony and Sanyos) that I have never had an issue with.

Just curious.


----------



## Norm (Sep 7, 2011)

MY serial # A2610 is too long.

Norm


----------



## Cypher_Aod (Sep 12, 2011)

That blue L2P looks stunning.

I just wish solarforce (and all other chinese companies) would stop using that awful font for the text on the light, especially on the "Caution: Hot Surface" bit.


----------



## nerrad (Sep 12, 2011)

Is the gray one the same color as the original "natural color"?


----------



## don.gwapo (Sep 13, 2011)

nerrad said:


> Is the gray one the same color as the original "natural color"?


No, the new one is darker.


----------



## ssvqwnp (Sep 18, 2011)

I just found out about the new colors on SolarForce's website (a month late, where have I been?), but it's nice to know the new bodies will be shorter than the one I currently have. It is a pain with trying not to lose/misalign the spacer I put in mine to run my Makita-harvested IMRs.

Looks like a 14mm boot on the new switch, too. Perhaps it will be a little easier to activate, more like the L2i I own. 

Also, Oooooh, preettttyyyy bluuuuuuuuue..... 



P.S. Even after being directed at this thread by myvrmnd (thanks, by the way), I _still_ can't seem to find it when I Google search for it... What gives?


----------



## Erzengel (Sep 18, 2011)

OCD said:


> What would be considered an "original" L2P?
> 
> I have one, SN A2221, I bough 11 months ago in which all I have is salvaged laptop cells for (Sony and Sanyos) that I have never had an issue with.
> 
> Just curious.



The new ones have a rougher knurling and a 14mm tailcap boot (the chinese standard boot which is also available in GITD and orange).


----------



## don.gwapo (Sep 18, 2011)

ssvqwnp said:


> I _still_ can't seem to find it when I Google search for it... What gives?


Solarforce says it will be available until the end of the month or early October for the Blue and Golden Yellow L2P.


----------



## ssvqwnp (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for the info on the release time frame, Don. I can't wait!


I was in reference to searching for this thread, though. I had to subscribe so I'd be able to find it again... Chances are, I would have subscribed anyway, it just bugs me that it doesn't show up even when I copy and paste the thread title... I get 14 pages of drop-in upgrades, emitter colors, and other miscellaneous threads and reviews.


----------



## RI Chevy (Sep 18, 2011)

I just checked also. I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Vortus (Sep 18, 2011)

Hoping they do a new stainless run as well.


----------



## don.gwapo (Sep 18, 2011)

Vortus said:


> Hoping they do a new stainless run as well.


Solarforce mentioned that they will not going to make any SS version simply because production is very costly for SS lights and not practical especially for high output drop-ins.


----------



## Norm (Sep 19, 2011)

Having owned an SS L2, I found it to be exceedingly heavy and not practical in any way, it looked great but thats's about it's only good point.
Norm


----------



## Black Rose (Oct 21, 2011)

Still no sign of the coloured L2P bodies.

I contacted Solarforce Sales a couple of weeks ago and was told the blue one was in production. Got the impression from the response that it was taking longer to get the coloured HAIII right.


----------



## ssvqwnp (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks for the update, Black Rose. I was starting to wonder, myself...


----------



## psychbeat (Oct 21, 2011)

Oooh I wanta blue one. 

3amps... Will still have to upgrade ...

Any coloured L2T?


----------



## don.gwapo (Oct 21, 2011)

Solarforce said that they already shipping the colored L2P's to their dealers.

I contacted one of their US dealer and said that they will gonna have the colored L2P's sometime next week or the next.


----------



## Black Rose (Oct 28, 2011)

Unfortunately (for me) the ones from Solarforce Sales have forward clickies.
I use & build multi-mode drp-ins, so not ideal for me.


----------



## don.gwapo (Oct 28, 2011)

Black Rose said:


> Unfortunately (for me) the ones from Solarforce Sales have forward clickies.
> I use & build multi-mode drp-ins, so not ideal for me.


I also prefer reverse over forward clicky coz all my drop-in is multi modes also.

But post #27, Erzengel mentioned that his new black L2P has reverse clicky.


----------



## LV426 (Oct 29, 2011)

I've never experienced any issues with fwd-clicky and multimode drop-ins (maybe 'cos I have McClickies in mine...), but don't think there are any problems swapping to the "entrails" from a tailcap from a L2.


----------



## Black Rose (Oct 29, 2011)

don.gwapo said:


> I also prefer reverse over forward clicky coz all my drop-in is multi modes also.
> 
> But post #27, Erzengel mentioned that his new black L2P has reverse clicky.


The blue, golden, and gray/gunmetal L2P hosts that SS added to their site on Friday are all listed as having forward clickies.

I want the blue one and my wife wants the gold one.

Too bad they didn't offer an option to buy a 3A reverse clicky switch on the accessories page that we could swap out ourselves.


----------



## don.gwapo (Nov 7, 2011)

Here they are but has forward clicky. .







My unprotected 18650's now work with this new models. :thumbsup:.


----------



## brted (Nov 7, 2011)

Pretty! But I don't want a forward clicky. They came with the flat bezel?


----------



## don.gwapo (Nov 7, 2011)

brted said:


> They came with the flat bezel?


No, you have to purchase it seperately. It's the L2-B6.


----------



## brted (Nov 8, 2011)

Bummer. Looks nice though!


----------



## Black Rose (Nov 14, 2011)

Ordered a blue one and a gold one this morning for gifts for my wife and I to give to each other


----------



## Black Rose (Nov 25, 2011)

Black Rose said:


> Ordered a blue one and a gold one this morning for gifts for my wife and I to give to each other


The lady in the mail van dropped off the lights today.

Look nice. Have to wait a month to play with them though


----------



## ssvqwnp (Nov 25, 2011)

That is the definition of frustration, I believe... Having new toys and not being able to play with them.


----------



## don.gwapo (Nov 26, 2011)

Black Rose said:


> Have to wait a month to play with them though


You can have a sneak peak! :devil:.


----------



## march.brown (Nov 26, 2011)

Black Rose said:


> The lady in the mail van dropped off the lights today.
> 
> Look nice. Have to wait a month to play with them though


You really need to check that the torches are working OK before packing them up as presents ... It would be awful if they didn't work when they are opened on Christmas day ... Anyway , you need to open the boxes to put in a *"With Love From ????" *card ... You obviously will also need to put a battery in the torches so that you can "flash" each other on Christmas morning.

I'm sure that you will be able to find an excuse (reason) to try them out ... If one of them (hers) didn't work , it would be a catastrophe of an unparallelled magnitude. 

Just try the torches , you know it makes sense.





.


----------



## Mike_TX (Nov 26, 2011)

Send them to me - I'll check them out. 

.
.


----------



## 2100 (Nov 26, 2011)

Anybody knows why there is not a RED colour in there? I thought that is a very eye catching colour.


----------



## azzid (Dec 1, 2011)

^I thought and asked for the same thing when I bought a grey and blue one. I would definitely get a red one(if there's one available) and drop a hcri module inside.


----------



## psychbeat (Dec 1, 2011)

Oooh yah I kinda want a red one to match my pedals n Hadleys. ..
Also my new headlamp will be red ano too 

Anyone know how many amps the new forward clicky can handle and how much resistance it has?


----------



## Black Rose (Dec 1, 2011)

They are 3A switches. No idea about resistance (other than it's futile )


----------



## Black Rose (Dec 1, 2011)

I see that solarforce-sales has been sold out of the Blue ones for at least a week.

Another dealer mentioned that Solarforce was limiting the number of Blue bodies they could buy.

I wonder if these coloured bodies are limited editions.


----------



## Black Rose (Dec 1, 2011)

march.brown said:


> You really need to check that the torches are working OK before packing them up as presents ... It would be awful if they didn't work when they are opened on Christmas day ... Anyway , you need to open the boxes to put in a *"With Love From ????" *card ... You obviously will also need to put a battery in the torches so that you can "flash" each other on Christmas morning.
> 
> I'm sure that you will be able to find an excuse (reason) to try them out ... If one of them (hers) didn't work , it would be a catastrophe of an unparallelled magnitude.
> 
> ...


March, you were so convincing in your arguments that I had to test out my wife's new flashlight body.
The packaging was easy to get into.

Other than bone dry threads, it's really nice, and it works.

Happy to report that it, just as it's non-P brethren the 2011 SF L2 does, works fine with Lumens Factory incandescent drop-ins.

Now I just have to wait until a night when she works so I can test mine


----------



## don.gwapo (Dec 2, 2011)

No additional colors for the L2P is planned other than the four colors they offer. 

It would be lovely if they made a Red L2P as others said.


----------



## RI Chevy (Dec 2, 2011)

Maybe in their next run??????????  :thumbsup:


----------

